# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  مقتل صاحب ورشة حدادة في ماركا الشمالية !

## الحصن نيوز

قتل رجل في الاربعينات من عمره  الاربعاء بضربه بأداة راضة اثناء عمله في ورشة حدادة يملكها في ماركا الشمالية شرق العاصمة عمان . 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

